# Como obtener un logaritmo?



## Loktar (May 5, 2007)

Hola, hacía mucho tiempo que no pasaba por acá.

Ahora vengo con una duda que la tengo desde hace mucho. 
Como todos saben, en los tiempos donde no habían calculadoras se usaba mucho el logaritmo. Comprabas esos libros gigantes que traían las tablas de los logaritmos de todos los números. Cuando apareció la calculadora sólo bastaba con apretar 'log x' y te tiraba el resultado. Bueno la pregunta es cómo hace la calculadora para sacar el logaritmo de un número? Dudo que tenga la tabla de los logaritmos incorporada. Y hasta donde sé yo, no hay un algoritmo preciso para sacar el logaritmo a mano. Cómo es que hace? 

Saludos.


----------



## Perromuerto (May 5, 2007)

La gran mayoría de las funciones se calculan usando algoritmos
córdicos, que son los que siempre se han usado en las 
calculadoras HP, por ejemplo:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cordic
El motivo es que no se necesita una unidad de numeros de
punto flotante para utilizarlos.
Para computadoras mas grandes, se usan aproximaciones por
seies ortogonales, como los polinomios de Chebichev:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chebyshev_polynomial

Saludos


----------



## Loktar (May 6, 2007)

Interesante.

Gracias Perromuerto.


----------

